# Turkey Hunting Northern WIA areas



## BeufordT (Mar 24, 2008)

I am new to the forum and was wondering if anyone has hunted the Walk In Access areas in the Norther region especially for Turkey. I have hunted the Wasatch area for Turkey before but this year I drew out a tag for the Cache B hunt and was just wondering if the WIA areas are worth checking out.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

I was wondering if you could lead me in a good direction on where to start scouting for the wasatch unit. I drew a central mountain region wide tag and the wasatch is in that unit. if you want to pm me that would be fine. thanks for any help.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

The Lamb property in clarkston has several turkeys on it. Also the walk in access units by Richmond are good bets.


----------



## BeufordT (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the tips captain. I went up to check some of the areas out a couple of weeks ago. The Lamb property still had to much snow to get to it. I did see some of the areas around Richmond that looked promising.

inbowrange, anywhere in the lower half of daniels canyon holds turkey. I believe that the south side of highway 40 is in the central region. Also going up the other side out of walsburg is also a good area. I hope that helps. Good luck with your hunt.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks any help is great its my first time hunting turkeys.


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

BufordT PM me I’ll take you we'll find you a nice Tom I did not draw the tag this year but racked up another point. I have been scouting the area for some time and have pin pointed a few birds that where in areas last year that are not there this year. I'd be glad to help you out. If it is in the Cache area that is, I may be able to help also if it’s in the Box Elder Area but I am not aware of a tag in that area. in bow range I wish I could help you out other than tell you to get off road and make a loud noise like a owl hoot of a door slam when scouting this will help you locate the toms without spooking them to much. Then get where you heard them the next day and see if you can spot them for patterns. Last birds I hunted last year in S Dakota would hop off the roost then forage for a while but the hens would always head for water about 9:30 because it was off to the nest for them after that and the toms would follow them to water then feed back into the forest. See the pattern I did on the last day of the hunt unfortunately it was the last :roll: day :roll:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I took this picture on the road up by Causey not too long ago. I have never hunted turkeys but I saw a bunch up there.


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

this is a small Tom you can see his beard he is running about 15 hens he has 3 brothers with him. I missed a picture of them yesterday and i am kicking myself in the a$$ they where set up in a field yesterday about 7:33 in the AM four toms all in ful strut on each corner of about 12 hens in the middle feeding the mist coming off the Bear River it would have made a beautiful picture. (no camera) today i have camera no Turkeys oh well thats how it goes.


----------

